
Show HN: DustyBooks is an app to help students make money on campus - charly1811
http://www.dustybooksapp.xyz/
======
HeyShayBY
Much respect to anyone addressing the huge student-loan debt crisis. Chegg
aren't doing anything to help out students sell their books?

~~~
charly1811
The system used by Chegg is almost the same as the one used by Bookstores and
Retail stores. DustyBooks focuses on facilitating transactions between
students themselves without any third party involved

